

Apptegy - Understand your business mobile app strategy - vikramravi

I am a student at Singapore and as part of my final project have a proposed Start Up plan and implementation of a web app that will:<p>Bug brands and businesses are not fully utilizing the potential of the mobile app stores...<p>Hence our app will help brands:
1. Analyze a brands performance in the app stores in terms of downloads, features, ratings and other parameters.<p>2. Benchmark mobile app performance of companies against their competitors in terms of downloads, ratings, features, time of usage etc in their specific sector and geography. Then also give them an industry standard benchmarking score.<p>3. Suggest new features for their apps based on a human generated recommendation engine for new features that could be included in their application by analyzing produts/features in other industries and competitors.<p>Lets say a Bank wants to find out how their mobile app is doing against other banks or any of their competitor. They can use our web app and compare their app versus others in terms of downloads, users, ratings, features etc. We are targeting this such that they can continually montior their mobile app. Also the human powered feature will suggest features they could incorporate in their own app.<p>Do you think this is a start up idea?
Who do you think will be the potential customers
======
vikramravi
Hello Eli..

Thanks for ur comment.

The enterprise market is huge and as the mobile app grows, they will be
looking at seeing how they can get more ROI from their mobile apps..

We want to become something like compete for mobile apps
<http://www.compete.com/>

And I consider it more of a product as they will have to continually monitor
their status in the app industry.

<http://localytics.com/> provides in-app analytics. We want to provide a
benchmarking tool...

------
eli
It's not a bad idea.. but it seems like there would only be a limited number
of people interested in this information. Seems more like a service than a
product, no?

------
vikramravi
I have the launch website at <http://apptegy.com/>

